# Split beak



## themickhouse

I have an 8 month old hen that's beak is stating to split in the middle on top. Is there anything I should do ?


----------



## EmmaJB

I know that when In battery, hens have their beaks clipped to avoid pecking each other - I think they can grow back as claws would but someone please feel free to correct me on this? 

If this is the case, I would file/clip it past the split, then just make sure you help/supervise her with feeding until it grows back? 

Looking on the web, it's acceptable here in the uk to trim no more than a third of either lower/upper beak. Although I could only see it happening within battery situations really, or in situations such as yours.

X


----------



## oakwood

Where is the split ?
If you ask someone to hold her firmly ,you can wipe a tiny bit of Super glue on the outside ONLY while holding the split together .


----------



## fuzziebutt

oakwood said:


> Where is the split ?
> If you ask someone to hold her firmly ,you can wipe a tiny bit of Super glue on the outside ONLY while holding the split together .


I thought that I had heard that somewhere, but I didn't want to say it first! Just make sure that you don't glue her mouth shut. If you have to, put something between the top and bottom beak. Good luck, and let us know!!


----------



## Energyvet

You can use s dremel to correct the split and contour the beak to a better shape.


----------



## themickhouse

Thank you for the info


----------

